# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Пожелание.

## Иван_И

Харе Кришна. Здравствуйте уважаемые сотрудники редакции ББТ, хотелось бы в будущем увидеть в книгах ББТ закладку. Шрила Прабхупада часто говорит о том, чтобы при изучении его книг, шлоки обдумывались какое-то время. Закладки в его книгах будут очень полезными, иногда хочется сразу открыть ту страницу на которой завершено последнее изучение. Закладка помогла бы нам в этом. Спасибо.

----------


## vijitatma das

На мой взгляд, хорошее предложение. Закладка, конечно, сделает книги дороже, но для "шастрических" книг, которые обычно не идут на широкое распространение ("Бхагаватам" или "Чайтанья-чаритамрита"), это будет очень удобно. Тут я с Вами согласен.

----------

